# Facebook is locked in safari



## shovelrae1959 (Jan 1, 2013)

one of my facebook user accounts has been locked. I use safari on my MacBook Pro. I clicked on a link i shouldn't have, and about an hour later i was abruptly logged out of FB & when i try to log in it tells me:


Your account is temporarily locked
Your browser has been infected with malware. You may have been infected when you clicked on a link to watch a "shocking video" from a friend's status update or visited a website claiming to offer special features on Facebook. For example, there are sites that claim they can show you who's viewing your timeline, change the color of your timeline or help you remove your timeline completely. These features don't exist.

Once infected, these malicious extensions spam your facebook friends and steal your personal information. We will help you remove the malicious extensions from your browser. Please click continue to begin the process

When you click on continue you get:


Scan and uninstall
Click on the button below to download and install the Facebook malicious extension remover for your browser.


but the button below does nothing and i have gone to Safari/Preferences/Extensions and it is blank. i'm guessing that the whole problem is a virus. I downloaded ClamXav & ran it, it only showed a few items questionable in my emails, and they have been quarantined. Every email address for FB gives the same response - an automatic response email directing you to the FB website help pages, which doesn't help me because i can't log into FB. Of course, the phone # i was able to dig out says that no one is there (it's New Year's Day). 

Can someone PLEASE help? hopefully with simple instructions? 

thanks!
oh - btw, the nearest Apple dealer is about 150 miles away, since our local one closed, and i'm not sure i trust the Geek Squad with my Mac after using them for our PC's.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you used the Facebook security reset to try gaining access back to your account?
http://www.facebook.com/help/443380072361197/

This seems like the approach you need to use. It's unlikely there is an extension installed on your system and it was more likely a result of phishing.


----------



## shovelrae1959 (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks, i just opened a new acct but really don't want to recreate my life. i will try that - hope i can remember my security ?


----------



## shovelrae1959 (Jan 1, 2013)

still locked, can't even get to where you answer security question.


----------

